# Lenovo ditches Windows 8 for 7 for the enterprise



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Lenovo is one of the stable powerhouses in the PC market, catering well for both enterprise customers and consumers. Just how well are they catering for the enterprise? Well as it turns out, rather than subjecting customers to the difficulty of learning a new operating system (Windows 8, that is), Lenovo is shipping Windows 7 on new enterprise-designated orders as they recognize the official Windows 8-to-7 downgrade can be tricky.
> 
> If you do happen to want Windows 8 on your enterprise machine, you'll have to install it through the discreetly bundled Windows 8 disc, which even includes software that brings back the Start menu if you so choose to install it.


Here


----------



## indianacarnie (Nov 24, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me for one second. In fact I'm more than a little surprised it hasn't happened sooner. I look for it be be a standard thing pretty soon for ALL the O.E.M.'s.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There is just no way our company could use Windows 8. We will be on Windows 7 for a long time just like we were on XP forever.


----------

